# تحية هل يوجد عند احد الزملاء مثال تطبيقي كامل عن برنامج اوتوكاد لاند في الطرق



## fouadsoleman (15 مارس 2006)

تحية طيبة الى كل الزملاء المساهمين في هذا الملتقى ....\
ارجو من الزملاء من لديه مثال تطبيقي كامل لبرنامج اتوكاد لان في مجال الطرق مع الشكر الجزيل
المهندس فؤاد السليمان
حمص - سورية
المؤسسة العامة للمواصلات الطرقية


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي م.فؤاد
لدي هذا النموذج البسيط لاستخدام اللاند في الرسم والتصميم وخاصة في الخرائط
ارجوا ان يفيدك ويفيد من يريد ذلك

ولكم جزيل الشطر جميعاً
م.خالد (سيف بن ذي يزن)
اليمن


----------



## الشهراني (15 مارس 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي م.فؤاد
> لدي هذا النموذج البسيط لاستخدام اللاند في الرسم والتصميم وخاصة في الخرائط
> ارجوا ان يفيدك ويفيد من يريد ذلك
> ...



بارك الله فيك


----------



## creator2 (16 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (16 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fouadsoleman (16 مارس 2006)

*شكرا اخي المحترم . بن ذي يزن*

وتمنى من الاخوة موافاتي بمثال في مجال حساب المقاطع والكميات في الطرق...
وشكرا


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في الجميع 
ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع انشاء الله


----------



## garary (19 يوليو 2006)

من لدية برنامج اتوكاد لاند تزويدنا به لوتكرمتوا


----------



## osayed (20 يوليو 2006)

الكتاب محمي هل توجد طريقة لطباعته والاستفادة الامثل منه وهل يمكن شراؤه افيدونا افادكم الكريم


----------



## bennas (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك ايه الأخ الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير و ننتظر المزيد منكم و لكم التوفيق في عملكم دائما 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين علي رديني (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mansy77 (11 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس سيف بن ذي يزن دائما مبدع وفي خدمة اخوانه بكل جديد
ما قصرت والله يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salem ziad (31 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس سيف بن ذي يزن أنحني احتراما لك


----------



## haval (15 أكتوبر 2006)

can I get any sample for Autodesk land application in highway
regards
Haval 
Email: HAVAL_JS (AT) YAHOO.COM


----------



## reyad27 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ............زز


----------



## keilani (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## METALLICA (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم . اولآ انا اسمي اشرف بادي واعمل في مكتب العمارة للاستيشارات الهندسية 

والان اعمل في هندسة التكليف ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## METALLICA (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جد آ علي هذة


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير واحسان


----------



## mh-hanas (31 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة الى المهندس فؤاد سليمان 

المهندس : محمد حنص (المؤسسة العامة للمواصلات الطرقية - فرع ادلب )


----------



## ابوحازم (11 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## sosohoho (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا شباب هناك الاخ فواز لدية شرح مرئي ل برنامج land development لاكن لا يعرف كيفية تنزيل الشرح على الموقع فسعدوة بذللك وشكرااااااااا لة مقدما


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## hasho2200 (17 يناير 2007)

اعانك الله سيف ( نحن معك قلبا ً وقالبا ) واصل المسير


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

نسال الله ان يزدك علما نافع يبارك في خطاك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو المساعدة فى توفير الكود البريطانى والامريكى للطرق


----------



## نورالبغداديه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## سليم الجزيري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ فؤادعلى طرح هذا الموضوع كان بودي الاتفسار عن مجموعة البرامج التي تسمى نضام السيك و اهميتها و عن الاوتوكاد لاند و الاوتوكادماب اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركين و ذوي الخبرة افادتنا بما يعرفونه عن الموضوع وشكرا مسبقا ودائما


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 مارس 2008)

موضوع مهم وجيد وشكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (7 مارس 2008)

شكر خاص جدا للمهندس سيف على التعاون


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (1 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر اخوي م.زين والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو حسناء (28 يوليو 2008)

حياكم الله ياشباب


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (29 يوليو 2008)

تفضل يا اخى هذه المشاركه فيها ما تريد انشاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90533.html


----------



## نوريا (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين والله يوفقكو


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أغسطس 2008)

تفضل يا أخى هذا رابط يمكن يفيدك 
http://rapidshare.com/files/134614574/SAMEH_LAND.zip.html


----------



## مهدي الشحب (6 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس سيف بن ذيزن مشكور اخي على جهدك الرائع ونسأل من الله ان تنال به اجرا كثير


----------



## مهدي الشحب (6 أغسطس 2008)

اخي سيف اود اسالك عن كيفيه ادخال النقاط يدويا الي البرنامج الاند


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر مصمم موقع المهندسين العرب


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zoheir782000 (17 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أميروعد (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ _سامح_ مشكور على الجهد الكبير دا ونرجو منك تكملة الدروس وخاص ال Sheet manager
مع اصدق الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## الطبوغرافي حسام (25 مايو 2009)

تحية طيبة إلى إدارة المنتدى وإلى كافة الزملاء المشاركين أما بعد؛سأحاول بعونه تعالى تقديم مثال توضيحي بما يتعلق بأوتوكاد لاند(النقاط-توليد السطح-خطوط كونتور-ألايمنت-المقطع الطولي-المقاطع العرضية-خنادق التصريف-التوسعات-العلو الإضافي-كميات الحفر والردم-الشيت مانيجر) لكن إذا سمحت أدارة النادي بذلك سمواله من وراآ القصد


----------



## babankarey (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (26 مايو 2009)

الطبوغرافي حسام قال:


> تحية طيبة إلى إدارة المنتدى وإلى كافة الزملاء المشاركين أما بعد؛سأحاول بعونه تعالى تقديم مثال توضيحي بما يتعلق بأوتوكاد لاند(النقاط-توليد السطح-خطوط كونتور-ألايمنت-المقطع الطولي-المقاطع العرضية-خنادق التصريف-التوسعات-العلو الإضافي-كميات الحفر والردم-الشيت مانيجر) لكن إذا سمحت أدارة النادي بذلك سمواله من وراآ القصد



بالانتظار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة الى كل الزملاء المساهمين في هذا الملتقى


----------



## فارس حسن (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذه الافادة


----------



## م رافت (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------

